# BLOOPER: Two server racks to work on WCG using PXE diskless Linux Nodes.



## Ensefalon (Sep 6, 2020)

Hey guys, I’ve spent the past weekend prepping these machines to join the WCG collective

Feel free to drop me any questions as to how Or what hardware I’m running , Id love to answer them


----------



## Toothless (Sep 6, 2020)

Ya can't show us porn and not tell us what's in there. 

Y'know, the guitar case.


----------



## phill (Sep 7, 2020)

That just looks like it could CURE cancer!!   

Welcome to the team and by all means, you can't show the goodies and not say what you've got!!

Obviously I'm talking about whats inside the guitar case....  @Toothless how could he do something like that?!?


----------



## Ensefalon (Sep 7, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Ya can't show us porn and not tell us what's in there.
> 
> Y'know, the guitar case.



All will be revealed in time. This machine is hot and raises temps in my room from about 75 degrees to 95+.






phill said:


> That just looks like it could CURE cancer!!
> 
> Welcome to the team and by all means, you can't show the goodies and not say what you've got!!
> 
> Obviously I'm talking about whats inside the guitar case....  @Toothless how could he do something like that?!?





I want it to cure cancer.

How can someone have faith but have no works by his faith?

Someone can pray to God to be cured of their cancer, but what stops God from working through me to help said people? It's all in his will.

I love all of these old machines (Minus the HP ones, they're a nightmare to work with) and all they do is collect dust in my room.

No more.


----------

